# Nachschub von Deadelic - Annas Quest



## MichaelG (6. Juli 2015)

Wenn Deadelic die Qualität der letzten Titel halten kann (Deponia und Co.) erwartet uns wieder mal was großes. Zumindestens klingen die Infos zu dem Game vielversprechend:

Save 10% on Anna's Quest on Steam


----------



## BiJay (6. Juli 2015)

Hatte noch gar nicht von dem Spiel gehört, scheint total an mir vorbei gegangen zu sein.


----------



## Wynn (6. Juli 2015)

Vieleicht haben die Anti Depressiva bei den Entwicklern angeschlagen und ihre Spiele sind fröhlicher ^^


----------



## MichaelG (6. Juli 2015)

Wenn Du fröhlich = schwarzer Humor interpretierst ?


----------



## Wynn (6. Juli 2015)

Nix gegen schwarzer humor  aber



Spoiler



Edna bricht aus 

Im Finale befreien wir einen Serienmörder der den Priester umbringt und wir selbst müssen den Serienmörder umbringen
Wir schubsen den Heimleiter die Treppe runter und fliehen und sterben ???

Harveys neue Augen
Wir geben den Stimmen in unseren Kopf nach und bringen lauter Leute sehr sehr gewältsam um

Deponia Triologie
Wir erfahren das wir nur Klone sind die der Verdammnis überlassen wurden während das echte Volk flieht. Wir opfern uns damit unsere wahre liebe überlebt.

Whispered World
Wir erfahren das wir nur das Fantasie Produkt eines Kindes sind das im Koma liegt


----------



## MichaelG (6. Juli 2015)

Das macht ja das besondere der Deadelic-Titel aus.


----------



## Wynn (6. Juli 2015)

Jo nur ist das immer so depressiv 

Besonders Edna bricht aus - USK 0 - da dacht ich mir ab dem letzten kapitel wtf das ist niemals usk 0


----------



## MichaelG (6. Juli 2015)

Tja manchmal ist die USK echt unergründlich.


----------



## BiJay (6. Juli 2015)

Veilleicht kam die USK nicht bis zum Ende.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Juli 2015)

ROFL* Wenn Du es so siehst.  Nee, ernsthaft. Manchmal kann ich deren Logik nicht nachvollziehen. BL1 ist uncut in Deutschland ohne Freigabe aber ein solches Game wie Ednas Breakout oder Harvey has Eyes bekommt USK 0 ??


----------

